# Poured wall contractor



## broadhead100 (Jul 8, 2019)

Hey guys.. any of you do concrete work in the manistee/ludington area or have any recommendations? Also would be interested in general contractor referals. Looking to build small house in ludington and just don't have a good network in the area. Please feel free to message me or post here if you can help. Any help appreciated. Thx in advance.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Call the local ready mix plants, they should be able to give you numbers and contact names of the guys they supply for. 

I deliver concrete out of Westland, but our contractors don’t go that far. 

Good luck in the search.


----------



## TwodogsNate (Jul 30, 2009)

jiggerjarvi said:


> Call the local ready mix plants, they should be able to give you numbers and contact names of the guys they supply for.
> 
> I deliver concrete out of Westland, but our contractors don’t go that far.
> 
> Good luck in the search.


National redi mix ? I work at Merlo out of Milford, we used you guys a few times last year.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

https://businessfinder.mlive.com/kelder-poured-walls-ludington-mi.html



_Kelder Poured Walls_. Address: 2085 W Conrad Rd Ludington MI 49431; Phone: (231) 757-3000.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

TwodogsNate said:


> National redi mix ? I work at Merlo out of Milford, we used you guys a few times last year.


I’m sure you’ve seen me then, possibly even next to our plant.


----------



## broadhead100 (Jul 8, 2019)

Thx plugger... I tried him awhile ago.. never got a call back. Maybe I'll give them another call.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

broadhead100 said:


> Thx plugger... I tried him awhile ago.. never got a call back. Maybe I'll give them another call.


 If you don't get a hold of him PM me.


----------



## broadhead100 (Jul 8, 2019)

Will do...thx


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

I used Jones Concrete for the river place in Grayling. 9' poured walls. Very impressed with the finished product and their crew. They have a Grand Rapids location. Guessing they may service that market.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

@TwodogsNate 
Here in Novi pumping a press pit, where ya at?
#94, next job look me up.


----------

